# URGENT PLEASE ANSWER ASAP



## james__12345 (Mar 25, 2005)

the description says it all. I have a paper due tomorrow and i need to know if natts, cariba, and piraya are able to mix breed. thanks


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

all three are diffrent spieces and most likely would not see each other as suitable mates. so i would say that pygos would not interbreed.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

no they wont


----------



## AnKleBiTR (Mar 31, 2005)

I agree that they will not inter-breed. If something like this was feasable, OPEFE and the breeding forum would have been all over the topic.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Pygos do not inter-breed Moved to Breeding Forum


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Maybe beacuase They arent all from the same river so chances are they wont even see each other ever.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I don't know much on the topic..But I'd like to see a Caribe and a Black Diamond artificially breeded...Imagine that sh*t.


----------

